# how to avoid boredom for cage rest cats



## Sedgie (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Although I am new to the forum I have been a cat lover for many years, at present I have three beautiful cats who I love to pieces aged 11 years, 2 years and 11 months (the last two are mum and baby). I'm actually writing because I got a bit of a shock on Wednesday when I got up to find my 'Baby' Annie in severe pain and curled into a ball just inside my kitchen door (I'm just eternally grateful she made it home!). Needless to say she was rushed to the vets where it actually turned out she had an open fracture of her right humerus after probably being hit by a car, it was absolutely awful, and I cried like a baby when they said there might be nerve damage that would lead to amputation. I have now pulled myself together and she has had surgery to fit a plate to her leg and she is much more comfortable and at home. She is even using the leg to get around!

My problem now is that she needs a minimum of 6 weeks cage rest (apart from cuddles) possibly 12 depending on how the fracture heals and I'm really worried about how she will cope. She already seems a bit sad and down, it doesn't help that she still has 'hospital smell' so Sally (her mum) won't go near her yet even though she been searching the house for her for days and following me around, anyone would think I owned a dog not a cat. essentially I was wondering if anyone had any ideas how to keep Annie stimulated? She is not allowed to walk more than the extent of her cage, no running, jumping, playing etc.. She is sleeping now (I've taken to spending a lot of time reading near her cage) and I know that she will probably sleep a lot but I worry about when I go back to work.

I've just realised I've rambled on for a while, sorry but when I get the opportunity to talk about cats, especially mine, I can go on, particularly if i think I've got a receptive audience  

Any Ideas?

Sarah


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Catnip might put her in a great place 

Seriously though, I am really sorry that this has happened to her.  What a horrible thing to happen to her and you! 

Not sure what you could do to pass her time when you are at work. Wouldn't she normally sleep a lot of that time anyhow? Or would she be out? Could you leave the radio on (not sure that works for cats)? But as I said some catnip may put her in the zone for a while


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Annie 

When our old MC broke his back leg when he was just over a year old :scared: I was realy worried about trying to keep him quiet in a crate for 6 weeks. We had the cage in the back bedroom so not to much going on but the pc was in there & a tv so if nobody was on the pc the tv would be left on for him, or a radio 

It was hard but worth it he recoverd very well even haveing to have another op to take the pin out of his leg as he had'nt finished growing 

I would'nt put cat nip anywhere near her if she reacts like this lot to it they go crazy :lol: You could get a "Feliway plug in" that chills this lot out


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I would'nt put cat nip anywhere near her if she reacts like this lot to it they go crazy :lol: You could get a "Feliway plug in" that chills this lot out


 I think you are right Dally Banjo


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Just want to say how glad I am that she made it back home safely .

This is probably going to sound REALLY stupid, but if she's quite food orientated there are some interactive dog toys (by Nina Ottosson) that might keep her occupied. Or how about if you put her kibble in a Kong? (I know these are usually options for bored dogs, but there doesn't seem to be the equivalent for cats sadly).



Dally Banjo said:


> I would'nt put cat nip anywhere near her if she reacts like this lot to it they go crazy :lol:


:lol: Wish I could see that! My black cat just ignores it, while the tabby turns into a drooling, drugged-out mess! :lol:

Hope her cage rest passes quickly!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

shamykebab said:


> :lol: Wish I could see that! My black cat just ignores it, while the tabby turns into a drooling, drugged-out mess! :lol:


Blimey this lot are like bumble bees on acid :lol: & apart from Louie they are all pensioners :eek6: Louie is like a box of frogs anyway he dosent need any encouragement


----------



## Sedgie (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for all the replies, I shall take note of the catnip issue and do without. I don't think Annie's really gone nuts about catnip before but it would be just my luck that she would if I gave it to her now 

The idea about the food isn't stupid at all and I think I will try it as she is very fond of treats! I swear the sound of a cupboard opening for food or treats is different to the sound of it opening for something not cat related! They appear from nowhere.

I did think about a cuddly toy for her to sleep with? She normally sleeps with Sally, her mum, but this is obviously not an option at the moment, I'm lucky if Sally will go in the room at all but hope this will improve with time. 

Thanks again.

S


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Sedgie said:


> I swear the sound of a cupboard opening for food or treats is different to the sound of it opening for something not cat related! They appear from nowhere.


Just like my tabby! He's like this with the can opener too .

If we can't find him anywhere, we just look by the Treats Drawer - he's usually sitting there looking pathetically hopeful! :lol:

The cuddly toy might be an idea, especially if you think she'll find it hard to settle on her own. Alternatively, you could wrap up a warm hot water bottle in some blankets for her to sleep next to .


----------



## Jo75 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. My cat has just suffered a fine fracture of the pelvis. She is on isolated room-rest for 3 weeks, which means no interaction with our other cat, limited movement etc. I feel very sorry for her especially on days when I am working. I just try to spend time with her when I am at home and give her lots of fuss. I too will try the treat toys that have been suggested. Hang on in there, it will be worth it in the long run


----------



## JaspersMummy (May 1, 2010)

Hi Sarah,
Sorry to hear about Annie's accident! Glad to hear she is on the mend. I am in a similar situation - my lovely black and white puss Jasper was hit by a car and fractured his pelvis in 2 places. They were concerned about possible nerve damage to the bladder and bowel and it was looking increasingly likely that he would have to go up to the big tin of sardines in the sky but thankfully he regained functioning and is doing really well. It's been nearly 4 weeks now since his accident and he is still in his cage. He is in quite good spirits all things considered... he does get bored and has become much more vocal, but these are some of the things I have been doing to keep him happy:
1. Keeping his cage super clean - changing his litter daily (and straight away if he's done a poo), changing his water regularly, giving him clean blankets to sleep on and giving the base of the cage a wipe down every now and then.
2. Keeping the cage in an area of the house where you and your family spend the most time. This does depend on the cat - a more nervous cat might want somewhere quieter, but being in a cage gets boring and lonely and generally they welcome a bit of company and also are kept entertained by watching things going on around them.
3. Putting some favourite toys and catnip etc in the cage and, when puss is in the mood, having a play with dangly toys through the bars of the cage.
4. Keeping a good routine - regular mealtimes, perhaps half-covering the cage with a blanket at bedtime, not upsetting the usual household routines any more than absolutely necessary. At least then the cat knows what to expect, despite their frustration at not being able to control or escape their surroundings.
5. Chat to your cat! You may do this anyway, but being talking to your cat in a reassuring, cheerful tone can help to stimulate and entertain puss. When you're out at work, maybe leave the TV on quietly so your cat has a bit of reassuring background noise and something moving on screen gives them something to watch if they're bored. A wildlife channel is a good choice! Jasper generally ignores the TV but who knows, when I am out at work he might find some reassurance in it.
6. I've been using Feliway, a cat pheremone spray. You can also get a plug-in. It just de-stresses them a bit. If he seems a bit on edge I've been spraying it in each corner of his cage. If your cat is sensitive to the noise of the spray, perhaps do it when they are out of the cage at litter-changing time, or consider using the plug-in instead.

Well... those are my suggestions! I hope they are of some use. I just know what seems to be working for us, obviously every cat is different though so I guess you have to tune in to what makes puss happy! Remember that it's not forever and Annie will be back to her best again soon!
By the way I am with you on the opportunities to talk about your cat! I am just the same! :-D


----------

